# SINK THE BISMARCK



## comiso90 (Jul 16, 2008)

SINK THE BISMARCK ~ sung by Johnny Horton


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KecIdlEAKhU_

.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 16, 2008)

That was cool!

But Johnny Horton's best song was this.....


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OWkOeK5AmI8_


----------



## comiso90 (Jul 16, 2008)

Njaco said:


> That was cool!
> 
> But Johnny Horton's best song was this.....
> 
> ...




I agree. Battle of New Orleans is better (I know all the words) but I never heard of the Bismark song.

I think "The Green Berets" may be his "best" though.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 16, 2008)

I don't think he did "Green Berets" I always thought it was a Barry Sadler - or something like that.

Found it!


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2tglKP1C7aA_


----------



## comiso90 (Jul 16, 2008)

Njaco said:


> I don't think he did "Green Berets" I always thought it was a Barry Sadler - or something like that.
> 
> Found it!
> 
> ...




damn ... you got it..

I guess the Battle of NO was the best!


----------



## Njaco (Jul 16, 2008)

I never heard the Bismarck song either. I still have the vinyl 45 of NO and the B side is North to Alaska. i think Bismarck would have been better.


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 16, 2008)

Dang. I love Johnny Horton (and I typically hate most country music!)!!! "Battle of New Orleans" was his most famous, I think....but my second fav was "Bismark". I also loved some of his Civil War stuff, too....tryin to remember titles...."Johnny Reb" bein one, and I recall one about the Battle of Antietem. Man....wish my braincell worked better....


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GJD0Eall4Dw_

Found the other one: The Battle of Bull Run

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d8wgNKFdp54_


BTW, NJ, for the record, that has to be the most AWESOME frikkin video ever! Legos re-enacting the Battle of New Orleans...complete with alligator...!!!!!!


----------



## Njaco (Jul 17, 2008)

I thought so too. Did you see when they run away? Hilarious!

I'm with you on the country stuff but I do like Horton, Ray Stevens and Burt's sidekick in Smokey... Jerry Reed


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n7GyLr7Cz2g_


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 17, 2008)

Love those Johnny Horton songs...  

My Dad had 8 track tapes many moons ago and one was Johnny Horton's greatest hits, played it over and over....


----------



## comiso90 (Jul 17, 2008)

I've been to Chalmette, LA where the battle of NO was fought... the song rang through my head.

.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 17, 2008)

I have the vinyl album with Sink the Bismark on it.


----------



## comiso90 (Jul 17, 2008)

There shoulda been some verses about the Catalina that found her and the Swordfish that jammed the rudder.

"Some long legged Cats searched far and wide
Through miles of mist and clouds the Bismark's wake was spied
we've found the demon ship the radio call went out
Churchill smiled and lit a cigar, knowing it would be a rout.

The plane they call stringbag was tote'n a mighty load
packin a torpedo with Bismarks name on her .. it was wrote
in the water the iron fish swum towards the towering mass.
The ogre they call Bismark was crippled by just one splash.

.

.


----------



## comiso90 (Jul 17, 2008)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oxzg_iM-T4E_


----------



## Messy1 (Jul 17, 2008)

I have a 2 disc set of Johnny Horton. Rocket 88 is another good one, but I agree with you guys, I like his more historically based songs. It's a hard choice for me between Sink the Bismarck and Battle of New Orleans as my favorite one.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 18, 2008)

Two good songs for sure. Sink the Bismarck and Battle of NO.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 19, 2008)

Cosimo, another great song!


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 19, 2008)

I found a Youtube vid loooooong time ago...it was the "Snoopy vs. Red Baron", but the video was from an RC plane gathering. Of course, one was a Fokker triplane (red)....the other was the most awesome thing I'd ever seen, a flying doghouse! I can't find the dang vid anymore, though!


----------

